# Has anyone ever used this?



## Klickitat (Apr 12, 2013)

Has anyone ever used this guide for dovetails? It looks like a slick unit.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Lee Valley sells those too. You'll want a dozuki with rip
teeth to use such a thing effectively.


----------



## Klickitat (Apr 12, 2013)

Thanks, that might save on some shipping costs


----------



## horsch (Feb 7, 2011)

I remember rdwile mentioning using this on a chest he made. He talked about it more in his blog. These two sites give some pretty detailed plans and instructions to make one: here and here. It seems like there was an actual review of one of those here on Lumberjocks as well. Good luck


----------



## Klickitat (Apr 12, 2013)

Thanks for the links. I love this forum more and more every day.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

If I saw him "flicking" the off cuts with MY Dozuki, he'd be history in my shop. Other than that, a good tutorial.
I guess that to each his own as far as techniques.
Bill


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

He has a system. Looks great.


----------

